# WHistler or banff



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Well I could be completely wrong because I haven't been to Whistler, but going to banff 10s of times I could tell you that it's probably easier to get a job in Banff, with it being one of the top tourist spots in Canada(Not all for skiing/snowboarding, much of it is hiking/other outdoor sports


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Apply at both and go where they hire you. If you have a choice go for Whistler!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## balimadlear (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah i'm going to apply for both, problem is Banff resorts go through like an exchange program where it will cost me around $500 to get a job there which seems kinda dumb but you are guaranteed a job , where as whistler is free, just got to be lucky enough to get hired.
How is banff for partying? I heard Whistler is sick.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

whistler all the way.


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

WHISTLER!!!!!!!!!!! Whistler makes banff look like a dump. If you're after partying and a livelier crowd than whistlers where it's at. I think the only way i'd base myself out of banff is if you're looking for a good selection of hills to explore, You've got some of the best skiing/riding within a 150km radius(Revelstoke, Kicking horse, Lake louise, Sunshine village). Whistler's massive too but their conditions can be iffy.


----------

